# Looking for Remote Back up System...Suggestions?



## Smikes77 (Jul 31, 2021)

i`m moving into a new studio in 2-3 weeks time, and I want to keep a back up system at home. Are there any that you would recommend? I would like one that backs up via wifi in real time.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 31, 2021)

I bought a cheap PC from ebay, stuffed it with HDDs, and installed Open Media Vault on it. I have it set to turn on at a particular time (it can also be turned on via a network command if I remember correctly) and shutdown again once the backup's finished. Ethernet will be faster than WiFi which might be significant if you are backing up a lot of data.


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 31, 2021)

Sorry, I didn`t type that very clearly. My main pc will be in a studio plugged in via ethernet, but my storage will be at home. I was thinking NAS or something.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 31, 2021)

Do you have a pc at home?


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 31, 2021)

I`ll have a laptop, but Id rather not fill it with 5 TB though


----------



## d.healey (Jul 31, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> Sorry, I didn`t type that very clearly. My main pc will be in a studio plugged in via ethernet, but my storage will be at home. I was thinking NAS or something.


Yeah that's what I'm doing, I'm just using a PC as the NAS.


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 31, 2021)

Anyone recommend a good NAS system?


----------



## easyrider (Jul 31, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> I`ll have a laptop, but Id rather not fill it with 5 TB though


The simplest solution would be to have an external drive connected to laptop at home and back up studio PC via Syncback SE and Syncback touch.





__





SyncBackSE easy-to-use backup and file synchronization software.


SyncBackSE file and folder synchronization software makes backing-up files quick and easy. Powerful yet easy to use file synchronization software; SyncBackSE is the easy to use backup software solution.




www.2brightsparks.com





I use syncback on all my servers….I have a media server and back up server that mirrors it.

My Studio PC is backed up automatically to the media server using syncback.

The backup server then looks for changes and mirrors the media server.

The backup server is then backed up into the cloud using https://www.crashplan.com/en-us/business/features/


----------



## easyrider (Jul 31, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> Anyone recommend a good NAS system?


Any NAS will do….better if it runs https://www.freenas.org/


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## strojo (Jul 31, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> Anyone recommend a good NAS system?


Can’t go wrong with Synology. I also run FreeNAS, but would recommend Synology (or QNAP) over it if you just want the easiest/simplest out of the box setup. 

Synology’s software is pretty good for setting up the automated syncing you’re looking for. Just make sure your internet plan won’t get chewed up by the data transfers.


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 31, 2021)

strojo said:


> Can’t go wrong with Synology. I also run FreeNAS, but would recommend Synology (or QNAP) over it if you just want the easiest/simplest out of the box setup.
> 
> Synology’s software is pretty good for setting up the automated syncing you’re looking for. Just make sure your internet plan won’t get chewed up by the data transfers.


Ah ok. That's awesome, and not the first time someone has recommended Synology.


----------



## colony nofi (Aug 4, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> Ah ok. That's awesome, and not the first time someone has recommended Synology.


and lately qnap is really coming to the table with exceptional offerings, although in the higher tier. They now have ZFS servers with 10GbE - which allow multiple workstations to run off the server at once. 5 years ago I wouldn't have touched them, but the new hardware is indeed very good.
I am not sure about their smaller devices aka 4-8 drive enclosures. 
We have an old Synology (1415+) that is doing our offsite backups as of a couple of weeks ago. The problem with these is that when parts go hey-wire, you need like for like to get data off the disks. It is why we have gone with ZFS for all our storage in at the studios. We can build something to read the array out of pretty much any PC components.


----------

